# Former Girl Class Tug Audrey



## KEITH SEVILLE (Dec 15, 2005)

A question for all tug enthusiasts.
Can anybody confirm when the tug Audrey was built please.
I understand she was built by P.K.Harris Appledore sometime between 1961 and 1982.
She was sold by the Royal Navy at which time she was a Girl Class Tug.
She was renamed Stint until bought by the Carmet Towage Company.
I have done a lot of research both on the internet and have also looked through numerous books and cannot find the answer.

Regards
Keith


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

MT Audrey Built 1961. HP 400. 38 tons


----------



## KEITH SEVILLE (Dec 15, 2005)

R58484956

Thankyou for your information.
Appreciated.

Regards
Keith


----------



## senior pilot (Aug 18, 2007)

according to the book fifty years of naval tugs
audry:-A117 completed 1961 pk harris & sons
length:-61'.6
beam:-17'
draught:[email protected]
grt:-37.88 
speed:-
10 knots
engine:-lister blackstone ers6mr 
bhp:-495
single scew 
bollard pull:-6.5 tons 
range:-1000 miles


----------



## KEITH SEVILLE (Dec 15, 2005)

Senior Pilot

Many thanks for your information.
I was watching her on the Mersey at Eastham a couple of days ago towing
a barge Vega into Eastham Locks.

Regards
Keith


----------

